# TR: Mini Golf 1-13-08



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Steve in flight.








Poof!








Marcus...








WUSSY! :lol: 








Mackavus, dude you're not a lawn dart...








All good in these conditions though.








Time to make a lap.








The light was just bangin' this day.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Time to head back to the golf course.
















Cody 'sez it's good.








So this time around it was only 8-10 ft drops or so. I went first again and surprise Cody liked my line.








I swear he got almost as much air as everyone else this day. We need to do a better job keeping a camera on him. He's got some nuts (well not really he's nuetered...)
Steve setting up the next hole.








and off!








Well done.








Marcus checking out the green








Another skin and another drop. Hey what do you know I get a pic...








Mike


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mack
















Steve testing the wind pillows.








Marcus laying the powder cloud.
























Mike making the best of his mini golf hole.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Setting up my line.








Poof!








It was that deep.








Marcus doing a nice job on his hole.
















Steve taking the corner shot off of the first hole.








A shot of the mini golf course.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

We skinned back out and the rhime covered radio tower equipment was interesting. Looks like it was cold there a few days ago...








































Hope you enjoyed the golf course...


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

i promise i will work at getting my lungs stronger so i can join you lol ... looks like you guys had fun ... better then the 1 lap day the day before (sorry  )


----------

